# Παρουσίαση Ελληνο-Αγγλικού Λεξικού Γεωργακά, Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, Πέμπτη 15/5



## stathis (May 9, 2008)

*Παρουσίαση Ελληνο-Αγγλικού Λεξικού, Πέμπτη, 15 Μαΐου 2008*

H Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση σε συνεργασία με τον Εκδοτικό Οίκο Αristide D. Caratzas παρουσιάζουν την Πέμπτη, 15 Μαΐου 2008 στις 20:30 στο Θέατρο της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης (Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι) τον πρώτο τόμο της έκδοσης _Α Modern Greek – English Dictionary_ (Σύγχρονο Ελληνο-Αγγλικό Λεξικό) το οποίο συνέταξε και επιμελήθηκε ο καθηγητής Δημήτριος Ι. Γεωργακάς (1908 – 1990).

Το Ελληνο-Αγγλικό Λεξικό είναι μοναδικό έργο στα χρονικά της νεοελληνικής λεξικογραφίας αλλά και σημαίνουσα συνεισφορά στην ελληνική γλώσσα καθώς μέσα από το υλικό του διαγράφεται η εξέλιξη της ελληνικής γραμματείας από τον 18ο αιώνα μέχρι σήμερα.

Ο πρώτος τόμος του λεξικού έχει διακριθεί με τον τίτλο _Outstanding Academic Title_ (Εξέχων Ακαδημαϊκός Τίτλος) για το 2006 από το περιοδικό _Choice_, όργανο του συνδέσμου Κολλεγιακών και Ερευνητικών Βιβλιοθηκών (Association of College and Research Libraries).

Για το λεξικό θα μιλήσουν οι:


Ιωάννης Ν. Καζάζης, Διευθυντής του Τμήματος Λεξικογραφίας του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας 
Αριστείδης Καρατζάς, Εκδότης 
Χριστίνα Μπασέα, Διευθύντρια του Κέντρου Έρευνας Νεοελληνικών Διαλέκτων και Ιδιωμάτων της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών 
Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης, Καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή του Εθνικού & Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
Χαιρετισμό θα απευθύνει ο Υπουργός Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Ευριπίδης Στυλιανίδης.

Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη για το κοινό.

http://www.hau.gr/?i=hau.el.cult_new


----------



## stathis (May 9, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι ο πρώτος τόμος του λεξικού του Γεωργακά υπάρχει online στις σελίδες του Κόμβου.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Περισσότερα για το λεξικό (και το ίδιο το ηλελεξικό) επίσης εδώ. Το οποίο, σημειωτέον, είναι A MODERN GREEK-ENGLISH DICTIONARY στο εξώφυλλο και στα ελληνικά έγινε Σύγχρονο Ελληνο-Αγγλικό Λεξικό, με ενωτικό. Και το οποίο λεξικό (το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά) είναι μαγευτικό.


----------

